# Old Hyena Rollcall



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

come out come out where ever you are...
<who misses her "old" friends.
Where art thou?
Remember the days when the friday SOS stocking gave us a reason to get out of bed, and FCB had weekly stockings?

Remember when there were only a handful of wool soakers to be had, and if you had one you were "ultimate hyena?"
:LOL
I miss my mommas, oh where oh where can you be?


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm not really a hyena, but I do remember the Friday SOS stockings. I almost scored once.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

And it pains me to see them just sitting there now!!!!
What is this world coming to???


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

Not a Hyena either but definitely remember those days. I can't believe Righteous Baby has stuff sitting in the store either. And you can even find Fuzbaby stuff instock!


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

I wasn't really a hyena in the true sense of the word but I've been here for a long time. I remember when FCB had all of their diapers for $10 and they still sat in the store for a few days. :LOL Boy I wish it was like that now. I mean I'd pay full price but to have time to read discriptions and really pick what I'd like instead of the buying frenzy I'd be in heaven.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

and tackle Meg! I missed you!!!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes, Righteous Baby!!! What the heck is instock doing at Righteous baby?!?!?







That blows my mind.
I remember when I was pregnant strolling into Fluffy mail one day and picking up a couple of FCB covers and leaving another one sitting there. I also easily got a BBB soaker while pregnant. Crazy days.


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Hi Shelly







I was just lookin at Joshy's newest picture. OMG so so handsome. Love the shirt too


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Righteous baby has instock???? OMG








You know what else is crazy........fullmoonbabygear having instock (which kills me daily)
I wonder if there are just fewer cloth mommas now? Or what is it?


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Righteous baby has instock???? OMG








You know what else is crazy........fullmoonbabygear having instock (which kills me daily)
I wonder if there are just fewer cloth mommas now? Or what is it?

Shelly I think we are just old school. :LOL It seems to me that there is a whole 'nother generation of hyena with their favorite wahms. I don't know what half of the people here are talking about.







I think its fabulous that we can go and get our favorites without a lot of stalking. I am still in shock that I can call Fuzbaby and custom order Easy covers and get them in less than 2 weeks. Insane!


----------



## clothcrazymom (Sep 13, 2003)

I think it just goes in waves.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

i'm feeling left out here cause i'm not an old hyena but i'll chime in anyway. actually, i used cloth 4 years ago but took a 2 year hiatus between kids so i'm basically a newbie to the scene this time around.

it seems to me like there are just soooooo many wahms now offering really great products that it's sort of a buyer's market, ya know?


----------



## dinade (Nov 12, 2003)

in years...LOL.







Not a hyena by any means. I have one knickernappie, and two wool soakers.







Tons of fb and prefolds and covers. So I guess I just responded because I'm old. :LOL I do remember the righteous baby stockings but never really put anything in my cart. I couldn't afford to.







:


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I have only been on MDC for about a year but I do remember that I went to Fluffymail site once and their were just diapers sitting there! I passed on them since I had never tried them before but of course I'm kicking myself. I also remember when you could waltz right over to Kiwi Pie and pick up as many covers as you wanted, of course that is when crazy me was thinking "who would pay $30 for a cover!" Boy I wish I had known then what I know now.


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

So what are the hot new names these days?
Fluffymail, of course. Kiwipie. What else???


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

I am still here!!


----------



## JoAida (Mar 29, 2003)

I remember when I was pregnant with DD, I CUSTOM ORDERED six SOS-got to pick fabric, inners, etc... and then decided I didn't like the fit on my newborn and by then she had gotten popular and was doing Friday stockings. I got almost 3X what I had paid for them on eBay and they had been used a couple times. I had put a low starting price on them, they were just that "hot" at the moment.

I remember the chaos over the strawberry fuz garden.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Ahhhhh the fuz gardens :LOL

It is so nice to see you all I was beginning to worry.
I know luxe baby is cool
www.luxebaby.com

I have enough diapers I just window shop now. But that is still fun. But there are certain sites that kill me to see instock


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm here. I look at who is online and I don't recognize anyone. I've seen a lot of people come and go. I paid $115.00 for a Honeyboy once. Oh, the old hyena days. Carrie is making me an appliqued Sugarpeas for the Buster. I cried to her how much I missed diapers made by her. Remember Mollytogs? I was just thinking how different diapering the Buster is. I remember calling Laura and ordering a bunch of Elbees and a pants and wooly bullys over the phone. They came a few weeks later. "Memories...light the corners of my mind...misty watered colored meeeeemooories of the way we were".....


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

At Thanksgiving, I was filled with nostalgia over the sale at Fluffymail last Thanksgiving when I picked up a few fitteds for CHEAP. Those were the days!


----------



## HRC121799 (Aug 8, 2003)

I too remember finding instock at Kiwi Pie without having to stalk like crazy. That wasn't even a year ago! Glad I got them while I could,lol.


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

I'm here too!

I remember for one RB stocking there were 104 people on line and I managed to snag a fitted! I was so excited!! I also remember getting up at 3:00 am to snag FMBG.


----------



## cortsmommy (Jul 6, 2003)

Hello guys! I miss stalking for dipes so much!!!


----------



## Carolinamidwife (Dec 18, 2001)

I remember those days!

Remember Tuesday Bear stockings? When you COULD NOT get a soaker... just a soaker! Pants were IMPOSSIBLE, lol. What else... RBs were impossible, Kiwi-Pie was INSTOCK! Can you imagine???


----------



## mythreebees (Dec 12, 2003)

*OLD* :LOL . I started lurking here in September 2003 when we began to CD my then 4 mo dd. I think I might have joined then but I mostly lurked (still do) and then I couldn't remember my user name so I didn't officially (re)join until December.
I dont think I ever reached hyena status but I did sniff around a bit after newbie/hyena extraordinaire JennInSeattle back then. (







ya Jenn)
I remember when Heather Sanders owned PunkinButt and how I bookmarked all her recommended sites for wool. Boy, did she have a terrific stash. I didn't have much expertise or $$ but I did have good taste.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I am still here









I remember when there was no First Class Baby and Kiwi Pie.

The big places to stalk were SOS, FMBG , and Sugarpeas.I could never get an SOS because she had this crazy cart and I would complain every Friday about it.And as soon as the notice would come through from Sugarpeas I would run over to find all the size 1's gone already.

I remember Heather as the diapering mod.She was fun because she was involved with all of our diaper talk.

I also remember so many mamas who don't post here anymore and I miss them all


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

I'm still stickin around







Yep, I remember monthly Diaper Gardens... I still have a reservation!







:LOL

I can't believe those SOS are just sitting there! They used to be snapped up in 2 seconds flat!


----------



## Lizzie3143 (Feb 27, 2003)

...sigh...i miss wahmall. i miss stalking jody's honeyboy auctions. i never did win one when they were the most popular diaper out there going for $100-$200 a piece. i did finally score one about a year ago for $30 from jody.

i also remember cuddlebuns coming back & making a huge hit at wahmall. i remember sugarpeas when she just opened (back on the pp diapering board) and she couldn't keep stock for more than 2 seconds.

sigh...


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

Well I'm still around after a hiatus between babes. I remember ordering SOS custom too. I too still have Fuz diaper garden reservations. I remember when Heather used to mod and post a lot before her son was born. Also when Carrie of Sugarpeas hung around here sometimes.
There were fewer diaper choices around. I think actually more people cd now and it's a growing market (hopefully that keeps happening).


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

I started coming here just at the very end of all that, I think...I remember crazy SOS/Sugarpeas/RB/FMBG stockings and all that. I think that Oceanone is right: there are more wahms around. The whole wool craze has taken over - that's the hyena stuff these days. And now even the wool market is getting kind of saturated - I mean the MM/BBB/KP stuff all goes in a heartbeat, but there are a lot of knitters out there! Which of course is great - more mamas making money at home.
Anyways I'll go hide under a rock...I have never been much of a hyena!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Oh yeah!!! Tuesday Bear! How could I forget?








I still miss Heather. I do remember when she owned Punkin Butt and she used to be such a riot around here.








Ahhhhh memories....


----------



## blazfglori (Dec 17, 2001)

I'm here, Shelly...just don't check this board nearly as much as I used to.
I don't need the temptation...my youngest son really needs to start using the potty more often.
He turned 3 in October, so I need to stop buying dipes. LOL!
One of his Christmas gifts this year in his stocking is gonna be matching "big boy" undies like big brother's.








I've grown tired of diaper washing and am ready to move on now.
I'll miss my diapering Mama friends for sure, though!


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

I gave up my rein when I realized just how big my stash was. Doh!







:


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

sheesh those SOS are still there!
Ok I got one for you.....you know the SOS quick dry diapers in her BANNER???
I have one of those and I consider it a collectors item! :LOL
Remember when Amy of FCB owned www.storkscrossing.com and made cuddlebuns (loved her PUL Cuddlewraps as my first covers)


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Speaking of Fluffymail Mamas, I remember when Carli was a HoneyWahm and made me my very first Honeyboy, when Honeboys were near impossible to get your hands on.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Wow! There are 15 SOS just sitting there! Those new colors are so pretty.


----------



## SarahTorg (Jun 27, 2003)

I almost never post!! BUT I remember those HB on wahmall for sure!!!!
I used to be able to sell an appliqued wool cover for quite a bit of money on ebay, and I get peanuts for the most part now.







:
I remember only one page of wool soakers available on ebay, now there are always 6 or more pages to wade through.
I remember RB being the coolest thing around!!! I never got to buy anything from her, but she is definately an inspiration to me!! She is one ARtistic mama!
I think a lot of mamas are realizing they can do this as well, and make their own intending to be just their own stash. THEN they think about it. LOL
WOW I can do this for sure!!! I think its amazing how cloth is becoming more wide spread. I was able to convert people I knew in real life. I sure do miss the good ole days for sure. I"ve been a wahm for scince 2001







And I did pretty darn well for using only recycled wool!!
Sarah


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

I actually had to bribe a couple hyenas on here 2 years ago to stalk SOS and get me a dipe, and I'd pay them full price with shipping AND send them a diaper or two of mine! :LOL

I remember when getting a diaper with a PRR knit outer was a big deal since it was so new to use that fabric (Cuddlebuns particularly). And when quick dry snap ins became a hit. Wasn't it Lizscloth who started doing that? Wahmall was the place to go to see who was up and coming, and to get the 'good' stuff. The only fuz I could get or would shell out for was second hand. People would covet their diaper garden slots like gold! Now that was impressive marketing!

I miss HeatherSanders and Moonbucket (Jessica Wiseman from diapershop.com) the most!


----------



## kblue (Jan 26, 2004)

I've been lurking since March of '02 (the month before we started cd'ing my oldest).







: The board moved way too fast and I never felt the right time to jump in.

I watched the craziness, but didn't join in. I saw instock at FM and could never bring myself to spend that much. I was using pfs, bummis, homemade fitteds and stacinator covers.

I FINALLY joined almost 2 years later (nearly a year ago now). I don't know why the hyena bug bit me after Ella was born. Maybe it was the large tax return we received last year.







: That was fun while it lasted, but I'm perfectly happy with the stash I have now and feel no desire to stalk. I think 10 months of it was hard enough on my wallet anyway.









I watched a lot of people come and go while lurking!!

ETA: I'm def not an old hyena!! I just had fun watching them! :LOL


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I really miss Heather Sanders and her scientific explanations of diaper and washing mysteries. Sigh. Just isn't the same without her.

Heather I know you are still around, come and say hello!

Darshani

BTW I think I'm the "oldest" person in this thread based on the join dates listed. I got a couple people beat by a month, but I still don't feel like I'm an oldie. Just a goodie. :LOL


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma*
I really miss Heather Sanders and her scientific explanations of diaper and washing mysteries. Sigh. Just isn't the same without her.

Heather I know you are still around, come and say hello!

Darshani

BTW I think I'm the "oldest" person in this thread based on the join dates listed. I got a couple people beat by a month, but I still don't feel like I'm an oldie. Just a goodie. :LOL

I really miss Heather too, she was so much fun. Those were the days on MDC!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

I was never a hyena but I did live vicariously through you all!


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

Holy SOS women!!! Seriously somebody get in there and buy those!!!







: peach and eggplant and sea foam?!?!?!
Its killing me!!!!!!









So is HeatherSanders gonna come out and say hi???


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Heather helped me with my first prefold purchase







she was so sweet and didn't think my newbie questions were stupid at all. I still remember her posting the pic of Kenny in his "Got cloth" soaker - so cute!!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

SOS where?









((SHELLY)) I'm still here mama.







'in on you. C'mere ... *mwah*


----------



## liam's mom (Jun 18, 2003)

I doubt anyone here will remember me, but I was a huge SOS fan and used to sit at the computer almost all day friday waiting for her to stock. LOL! I also would stalk FMBG late at night, since that's when Terri used to stock the store. I scored at both places and would get so excited every time I hit the jackpot.

Somewhere along the way, I lost interest in stalking (maybe I just had less time because I had to go back to work) and now I have a very simple stash.

I also haven't heard of half the new WAHMs that are doing so well at the moment.


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

Ahhh, the memories.







I remember the $200 honeyboys and when sugarpeas were so hard to get. I had a bunch of custom quick-dry SOS at one point. Man I wish I had hung onto them instead of selling then since they were an awful fit on my nearly 20-lb 7-month old. They would be awesome on her now that she's a skinny minny toddler. Oh well.

Let's see, I remember loving the first fuz garden (watermelon) but not wanting to bid against one of my online buds for the small set at WAHMall. She was the one who had sold me on wool when I figured out my first couldn't wear PUL after all.

I had a whole stash of Mollytogs at one point, and although those were never hyena, I'm guessing the majority of the ladies here have never heard of them.









I was never a true hyena, but now I just don't have _any_ hyena left. I'm happy with our stash and the drive to buy and try new things has completely vanished.









I just wanted to say thanks for the memories. What a fun thread.


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtokay*
I had a whole stash of Mollytogs at one point, and although those were never hyena, I'm guessing the majority of the ladies here have never heard of them.










I've only seen them on ebay and heard of them here. What exactly is a Mollytog?


----------



## BinahYeteirah (Oct 15, 2002)

Does anyone remeber the Honeyboy with the musical velcro tabs? I remember one with little music buttons sewn in and the tabs had elastic so they'd stretch.


----------



## Carli (Jan 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BinahYeteirah*
Does anyone remeber the Honeyboy with the musical velcro tabs? I remember one with little music buttons sewn in and the tabs had elastic so they'd stretch.

I think those were "Changing Babies" or something like that??

Okay never a hyena but I've been cloth diapering for about 6







years. I remember when Amy (I'll never remember her last name!) was the owner of fireflies and I was one of her testers (errr, my dd was!), when Mollytogs and even Jenny-Oh's were hot stuff. Does anyone remember Elkabella? Gosh I feel old.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Hi mamas!! I remember those days!! The SOS stalkings, and Heather...man I miss her posts! I have no clue who most of the new WAHMs are now, and I left for a while(4 months or something), and came back, and EVERYONE was gone, or new. LOL It was weird!! I am so not a hyena now...dh is out in the working world now(we used to get a nice financial aid check every few months LOL), and don't even really have it in me anymore anyway.








Good to see so many of the oldies checking in!!







Debi


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

I'm not an old hyena, but if I had started coming here summer 2003 when I was pregnant and researching, then I think I would qualify. :LOL Unfortunatly it took me about 6 months to find ya'll--I wasted precious weeks over at BBC, which is/was so much slower, but it's all I knew! I arrived a year ago and I still love this board, although I wish things would pick up again! All you lurkers, join on in!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

You know whats sad?
Fuzgardens aren't even talked about anymore. I have a blue ski that I need to sell but I am afraid no one will even appreciate its beauty and the heartache and triumph after I got it. :LOL
I am still a honeyboy lover :LOL
Yes I still remember when wool soakers were rare and you could snag one for $25.00 at SMJAE (remember her)
Anyone remember when Ann of righteous baby made cuddlebuns???
I still have mine


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Remember the kiwi fuz and the melon? I think it was a cantelope. I also remember and Ice star (I think that's what it was) went for like $160 on Ebay, there was a huge thread about that too.

I


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I remember the gardens.....I liked the egg








and the watermelon


----------



## 2much2luv (Jan 12, 2003)

The egg garden was the first garden that I saw and I thought the yolk inside was just brilliantly cute.







But I thought everyone was nuts for spending *that* much on a diaper. :LOL


----------



## mom2jack (Apr 19, 2003)

I remember when I first started coming to MDC about 2 years ago there were so many posts about the egg diaper garden. "Who got their egg?" "Have you seen the egg?" I was SO confused, I had no idea what you guys were talking about :LOL I also remember lots of talk about sugarpeas and really wanting to try sugarpeas, and Chumbas too.

I never stalk anymore. I've found what fits ds and just stick with that. I'm really not even that tempted to try anything new. I can't believe how much money I used to spend on diapers every month







:


----------



## wildthing (Feb 16, 2003)

I had a few hyena scores, but never a full hyena stash. I stalked often, but rarely walked away with anything! :LOL I remember winning a Fuz Garden turnip with extra contours on e-bay. I think I actually outbid someone here, and I felt so bad. I was a tester for Carrie, and have only gotten 2 other Sugar Pea diapers, although I did get a few covers.
SOS in-stock????? That is just craziness! I once had a RB in my cart, and I loved it, only to find out at checkout that someone else got it. I was so sad. I have a couple of KP from the TP, but that's about the extent of my hyena stash these days. Although I still have my Fuz Turnip.








ETA-Remeber SandraDee....I loved it when she posted pics of herself!


----------



## detergentdiva (Oct 16, 2002)

I remember when the loving term Hyena came about from the crazy pack like behavior.
Things have changed a lot, it is great seeing so many moms using cloth and so many new wahms but times sure have changed a lot.
I don't think the term hyena as used in the past applies to today's cloth diaper connoisseur.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Here I am! Old hyena here. Not only do I remember Heather, SOS Friday stockigns, FMBG before it was a 'known' diaper (my first custom order from her I went in when she opened for custom orders, browsed around for 45 minutes picking out my fabrics, submitted my order and I STILL got number 1), I remember when MDC diapering wasn't a 'hyena' board. We used to talk about things like weebees, born to love, prefolds, LaLa was the moderator, and WHO was paying $20-30 a diaper on Mothersnature.com ?!?!?!? My how the times have changed. My "baby" that I was diapering then is 5 1/2 and my 'hyena baby' is over 2 and thinking about potty learning. I have an awesome stash and have hung up my hyena cloak - unless I have another one







.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

I miss Sandra too!!! Where is everyone??!!







:LOL I was so bad I had like 3 or 4 fuz gardens, and realized how much I spent on all the stuff sold it all in a craze...I wish, wish, wish I would have kept my covers though. They fit Sam perfect, and I bet they would still fit!!

The board used to be so different.


----------



## momtokay (Apr 29, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*
I've only seen them on ebay and heard of them here. What exactly is a Mollytog?









They were just really nice side snapping fitteds. Sort of similar to a Cloud 9 Softie, but with more/tighter elastic. Here's a picture of my first in one. She hasn't worn a diaper in two years. :LOL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamamoo*
I miss Sandra too!!! Where is everyone??!!







:LOL I was so bad I had like 3 or 4 fuz gardens, and realized how much I spent on all the stuff sold it all in a craze...I wish, wish, wish I would have kept my covers though. They fit Sam perfect, and I bet they would still fit!!

The board used to be so different.









Hee hee, I think I bought your turnip and egg covers.







If I still had them I'd sell them back to you. DD shrank out of the mediums back into small fuz so I sold them.


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

I miss Pam Campingmama and I remember Sandra not being on because of morning sickness issues and she never came back.

I remember buying Happy Heiny's from Linda before she did wholesale.

And I remember when Dreamingmama was the ultimate hyena


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I remember buying Happy Heiny's from Linda before she did wholesale.

Yup, and before the laminated fabrics.


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *momtokay*
Hee hee, I think I bought your turnip and egg covers.







If I still had them I'd sell them back to you. DD shrank out of the mediums back into small fuz so I sold them.

Ah...you did!! :LOL Oh well...I wouldn't be able to buy them back now anyway. :LOL They really do have a huge range of fit, don't they?!


----------



## Muggins&Doody (Feb 5, 2003)

Ah, the good old days. I remember Heather was our queen poster! And SandraDee. And remember "Sue"? :LOL And the excitement when a new diaper garden was posted. And trying to guess what the next garden would be (manure?). And stalking SugarPeas back before they were wholesale. AH, good times.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

SUE! I forgot about "Sue"! Ah, those were the days (/me rocking serenely in her rocking chair).


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

: OMG I am laughing so hard.Sue was awesome entertainment.

Another one of my favorite memories was the corsetted Cuddlebuns diapers :LOL


----------



## MissSugarKane (Jun 19, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mom2six*
Yup, and before the laminated fabrics.









I still have a few of the old school narrow crotch ones.Love my old HH's.


----------



## LoriG (Feb 27, 2003)

I never got hyena stuff really .. but I think it's funny the whole cycle of the WAHM world. When I started my biz in the summer of 2001, I had customers .. and most of those customers are now WAHM's themselves. LOL
BTW, I have tried most of the things out there but I actually have a very simple system now .. Cloud 9 fitteds with either Hunnybuns or Bummis nylon covers!!!


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

Too funny, Lori! I wasn't a hyena per se, but wanted hyena stuff and got a few things used, but was never much of a stalker.

I too have mostly fitteds and use nylon pull up covers! LOL! Or pockets, but that's about it. I've given away all my wool except a couple Aristocrats and my favorite soakers that were gifts. Oh, I use prefolds and bummi wraps a lot too. Not much of a hyena anymore, huh?

OT, but what happened to sunburstdiapers?


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

OMG!!!! I forgot about SUE!!!!!!







:
I am so glad you all are coming out of hiding, I miss you all!!!!!


----------



## LoriG (Feb 27, 2003)

Ugh, well I'm keeping the biz cuz I want to do something with it some day .. I have so many cool ideas that I'm going to eventually want to get out there









But right now I have sooo much going on irl .. going through the divorce, working part time, learning a new skill so I can make more money eventually, selling the house, looking for a new one, doing homework with my 2 older kids each night, cleaning up after my 2 younger kids all day .. ugh! My plate is rather full right now LOL
But I sorely miss sewing and my machines are all still set up, waiting for me to have time for them again one day


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

(((((((Lori))))))))) I am so sorry!!!!








I hope things get better for you


----------



## Rebecca (Dec 4, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LoriG*
Ugh, well I'm keeping the biz cuz I want to do something with it some day .. I have so many cool ideas that I'm going to eventually want to get out there







(

I'm so sorry! How sad...










Shelly, do you mean plastic pants- sue? Ugh. How could anyone forget 'her'. Ew. "She' sent me cash (canadian$) for some gerber rubber pants I was trying to give away before I knew who 'she' was. Yuck!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Yes Sue!!!! The "can I see this on a toddler" mrs plastic pants LOL


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

oh, I remember the hysterical threads on guessing the next diaper garden! Manure, LOL!! I miss Heather too, I wanna see new pics of Kenny (gosh, he's got to be what, 2 now?!??!)

I remember when no one was making soakers but me and I had dozen and dozens of pleading emails every day begging for custom slots, LOL! And the crazy friday SOS stalkings and everyone getting all worked up over whether or not it was fair to announce stockings (stalkings, LOL?!) here on the forums.

And before that, even before I was here on MDC, I remember Jody Mack's Honeyboys and everyone on amity's just wondering who in the world was crazy enough to be paying that much for a diaper.

And oh, molly togs! I had a dozen for my first almost 6 years ago, and I just had to retire the last one, made it thorugh three boys. Sigh, that was a sad, sad day. and the original poochies, back when jennifer made them? I loved those danged diapers! I remember when stacinator started, heck, I remember when fuzziBunz started, LOL!!

now I look around the forums and nevre see anyone I recognize, and have no clue what the diapers the new mamas are talking about. The golden age of hyena-dom is over, me thinks.


----------



## BowNessMonster (Mar 5, 2002)

Hey all!

I'm still around, just mostly a lurker these days. I remember the good ole days LOL. I was friends with Jess from the OSDS before she started her biz, I remember the day she opened. I hardly talk to her anymore! WAH!!!

I remember Heather Sanders used to send me the odd pm reminding me about posting guidelines and I thought she had a total hate on for me







: Miss her too.

Hi Heather! Hi Jess!









Yeah those early hyena days were crrrrrazy! I never bought a damn thing, because I sewed my own for dd, but I did watch with interest (and not just a little incredulity! rofl!). I remember MY soakers going for only $15 while a HoneyBoy went for $150+. I thought "OK, what she doing right?" :LOL

I remember that infamous thread, all fifty million pages of it, where the ladies were getting nastay over the SP. One poor mama had 2 dozen and was getting flamed by the rest who had one or none at all...and the hyena was born







I was sharing the thread with my DH, we were just amazed that a product such as a diaper could inspire such lust







I think that's why so many mamas are becoming diaper wahms these days, they create their own dipes or soakers because they had a difficult time getting their hands on coveted hyena stuff, and think, "gee! I could sell these, they're pretty good...". And the demand was certainly there. Look at all the terrific new stuff that's come out in just the last year! The market is becoming saturated for sure. So many talented mamas, so many great products! I tell ya, it's going to be fuuuuun setting up a stash for my next!

It is a little shocking to see RB, SOS and FUZ OF ALL THINGS sitting instock!


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

babe across lap

I need to uplaod my babe in my first fluff I ever got--fuz strawberry w/ seeds.







I'm frantically trying to keep my 10lb chunky thighed girl in dipes!







:
She'll easily fit in a SOS so I'll be there to get one!









eta:







Julie!!!!







miss Heather too. I've wondered about Sandi...

this is all before I had a babe to cd. I hung out with the







s when I was feeling stronger and looking towards cding after Jordan died and now I'm just getting started with Mikayla.


----------



## Glitterbeam (Jul 26, 2002)

I never really had the money to be a hyena, but I've been around since before the word hyena was used. :LOL

I remember Sue and SOS Friday stockings (I almost scored one once too) and I spent hours drooling over the Fuz Diaper Gardens but never had the money for one.









I haven't hung around here for a while and am now pregnant but am going to only use Fuzzi Bunz with this baby.







: I got so sick and tired of wool and washing it and lanolizing it. Don't hurt me please!







All my Sugarpeas hemp fitteds elastic gave out and I just feel like going the easy route. I never have to stalk Fuzzi Bunz.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

GLITTERBEAM!!!!!!!
I am so glad everyone is here. I miss heather too!
And sarah.....we use FB and prefolds now :LOL







:


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

Hey, where is Thundersweet?


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

I'm here! Been here for awhile!

I remember when wool soakers were the new thing, and when wool was just starting to be really big. I remember when RB first opened. I had a tester from her (wool shell set and a fleece shell set), and thought they were so cool! I also remember when SOS were super hard to get. And when KHW was new and open for orders all the time. And when PWP opened. And when everyone used to go crazy trying to get Fuz diaper gardens and you were really cool if you had a reservation. Heck, I remember when you could just go over to the Fuz site and order fitteds at any time. I contemplated a refuz set for so long, man I'm kicking myself for not going for it!

Well, that was a fun trip down memory lane! :LOL


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*







: OMG I am laughing so hard.Sue was awesome entertainment.

Another one of my favorite memories was the corsetted Cuddlebuns diapers :LOL


:LOL I forgot about Sue. I actually pm'd with trishack about her, er him. :LOL We had both received similar emails from him from eBay asking if we had plastic pants, or something along those lines.

And Jamie, I also remember when PWP had their grand opening, she stocked kind of late at night, and I remember you and I both liking the space knit fitted. lol.


----------



## Glitterbeam (Jul 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
GLITTERBEAM!!!!!!!
I am so glad everyone is here. I miss heather too!
And sarah.....we use FB and prefolds now :LOL







:


Someone remembered me! You made my day.









I feel better about my FB choice too now. :LOL


----------



## girlfactory (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cj'smommy*







I'm here too!

I remember for one RB stocking there were 104 people on line and I managed to snag a fitted! I was so excited!! I also remember getting up at 3:00 am to snag FMBG.

::sigh:: I still stock at 2 am LOL


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MissSugarKane*
I miss Pam Campingmama and I remember Sandra not being on because of morning sickness issues and she never came back.









Hi Jamie, my RB partner in crime









I stop by to lurk - I guess I'm in a diapering rut and trying to save money







:


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

pam!!!!


----------



## chloesmom (Apr 5, 2004)

You guys are so funny sitting around reminiscing about "the good old days!" :LOL

I am much newer than a lot of you, but I miss my wagon buddies!


----------



## campingmumma (Aug 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*







pam!!!!









Shelly!!

Hey, are you "old hyenas" still on chit chat? I miss that too


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

I loved reading this thread









I remember when Kiwie Pie opened & she had covers in her store for over a week!







I remember when I used to spend hours in front of this screen waiting on RB stockings too!

I am so pregnant & tired now I barely check my email!

Miss you all though! Thanks for the fun!


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chloesmom*
You guys are so funny sitting around reminiscing about "the good old days!" :LOL

I am much newer than a lot of you, but I miss my wagon buddies!

















Hi Becky!!!


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

I'm here!







I didn't read the middle of this huge thread but remember the good old days! My last baby is heading towards three so I haven't been on this board in awhile.

I used to be mamamonica back then...


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

monica, we were here at the same time. i haven't posted to this thread b/c i didn't think anybody would remember me, i was lawyORmama? then. it's been a looooooooooong time since i've been a lawyer. :LOL


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrissy*
monica, we were here at the same time. i haven't posted to this thread b/c i didn't think anybody would remember me, i was lawyORmama? then. it's been a looooooooooong time since i've been a lawyer. :LOL

OMG! I remember you. I sold you some ME one-size at one point. Or was that I bought some MEOS? I forget :LOL .


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

yes! i think those were the first fitteds i ever bought. so it's safe to say YOU turned me into a hyena! :LOL


----------



## Glitterbeam (Jul 26, 2002)

I remember you, lawyORmama! You too, mamamonica!


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Do you guys mean SOS DOESN'T still stock on Fridays? :LOL I never snagged one but Rwikene sold me one of hers and that my first of 3 SOS's.

Remember when Trishack had the photo of hyena in her sig line (as her photo) and then put an SOS in its mouth?

Hi Chrissy and Glitterbeam!







I remember you both.

Chrissy- we knitted our first pairs of longies together! In cyberspace of course.

Wannabemommie- I rememember you and the Strawbery with Seeds! Congratulations on your baby girl!

I am so glad to see all the familiar names again. Thank you kindmamomma for starting the thread.


----------



## jmofarrill (Oct 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *campingmumma*
I stop by to lurk - I guess I'm in a diapering rut and trying to save money







:

Pam!!!! How are you!!! I haven't seen you in so long!


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Who could forget Sue?! :LOL

Remember that website someone found where they sold adult diapers, and I don't mean for incontinent people? They had adults with hairy chests modeling them.









Darshani


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

i remember you guys too!


----------



## AuntNi (Feb 26, 2003)

I'm an old hyena, too. I think I was on this board before the term hyena was in use. I especially remember trishshack, Darshani, and Lori. I was a total Sugarpeas nut, and spent ever Friday clicking "refresh, refresh, refresh" at the SOS store!

When my DD got interested in potty-training, I stopped hanging out here as much, because it was too tempting! Now DD is 2.5, still working on potty-training, and I'm Ebaying my hard-won stash. Oh, it's so hard to part with my cute cute diapers!

It's good to see what you've all been up to!

Best,
Nichole
mom to Marlena born 04/02


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

I am so glad this thread is still alive








No one is ever in chat anymore








We should have an "hyena" reunion :LOL
Remember when this board was so funny you dare not drink and read?
I used to be so entertained........I miss it


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Aww...me too. LOL I could never keep up in hyena chat.







This board used to be different...or maybe I was different...


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
I am so glad this thread is still alive









No one is ever in chat anymore








We should have an "hyena" reunion :LOL
Remember when this board was so funny you dare not drink and read?
I used to be so entertained........I miss it

I used to hang out in chat but I was always too







to say anything!


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I think I was one of the last chat die-hards. I miss hyena chat, but I think I get more done around the house these days.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Hyena chat was the best. I still go in and the only one there is "rikkisdh"LOLOLOLOL
WHERE IS RIKKI???


----------



## mamajules (May 29, 2004)

When I was just newly pregnant I started lurking here and I've always been more of a lurker. HOwever, seeing some of these "Old Hyenas" and the tales of hotly sought diapers of yore takes me back too. I remember my 1st diaper purchase was a a sugarpeas! I bought one diaper during a stocking and was so thrilled that I got one. It was beginners luck. I really have always more enjoyed watching the chase than participating in it. But, its nice to see some familar faces here


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

This place was so funny! :LOL I used to always have a good laugh here.

Maybe still is?


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

I haven't been able to keep my eyes open to check my email and see this thread.









Monica!







I remember you too! Thanks









I was wondering about chat....









The last topic was set by Chava, I saw.

So, it wasn't me, chat has died. I'm too busy shopping for dipes trying to keep up with the ones that I have to retire for Miss Nurse a Lot,







when I'm online


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wannabmommie*
The last topic was set by Chava, I saw.

That's right. I confess.

I killed chat.









Congrats on the new baby Letia.


----------



## Midnightowl (Apr 14, 2003)

Reviving this old thread because I miss y'all! I was wondering if hyena chat still existed and came here to search. Found this thread instead. Anyone remember me? It's been a long time since I've been here... I still have a bin of diapers and covers from my hyena days I need to sell but I'm having a hard time parting with them. How sad is that?

Dreaming Mama, from your sig line, it looks like you've moved from collecting diapers to collecting puppies. ;-)

Hugs,


----------



## ShabbyChic (Feb 24, 2003)

OMG, I was just thinking "where is everyone" the other day. Come on my old hyenas, give an update....


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

LISA! MWAH. Good to see you. Maybe we could arrange a date to all be in chat?


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

I remember seeing you in chat Lisa. I don't know that *we* chatted much. I *was* wannabmommie. The Lord's been good.







girl:

How are you?

CHAVA!







:














*love* the senior name!







: You'll need to change your username too.


----------



## Marco Esquandolas (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm still here! I mostly only use my own dipes and covers nowadays so no fluff to stalk and comment on here on this board. I knew I was out of the loop when I knew no wahms and couldn't even figure out what OV and OC were, duh. Ohhhh, I remember buying my first LTK-T held my hand thru the whole process. I remember when fb's were the shizzle. I came onto the scene when the honeyboys were taking off and I couldn't believe someone would pay so much for fleece. I missed out on the mollytog stuff but remember those mourning them. I got sucked into all the diaper garden hoohah. FMBG was like the only aio's I'd own....goodness. I never did care for the sos dipes.







: I remember when you could get multiple bbb's on ebay for like $20-$25 a pop. I remember waaaay back when HH's were the sandwich style on ebay for like $10. Those were my first wahm fluff. *sigh*







:

THanks for starting this thread!! It is sooooooo good to "see" so many of you. I recognize a LOT of screen names here.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma*
Who could forget Sue?! :LOL

Remember that website someone found where they sold adult diapers, and I don't mean for incontinent people? They had adults with hairy chests modeling them.









Darshani


















Don't forget me!!! *Runs after friends pretending to be a hyena*! I wasn't really a hyena, but maybe the fact that I earned over 5 or 600 posts in diapering alone qualifies me??









I also remember the SOS stockings, Terri







and the excitement of the Asian prints! I have to go back and read the middle couple of pages, but remember Sandra Dee? And where is WendyLouWho?

Good to see everyone


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

phishmama!







everyone. Sigh, remembering the good old days. I am so out of the loop now. Ds is out of dipes except I use a Firefly Sleeptight at night and I've given away a lot of fluff. I still have a basket in the closet until he is completely out of dipes (in case he decides he is going to pee in his pants again)


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Hi Joan!
















I often wonder what became of WendyLouWho, too. And Sandra Dee- never forget that Sue picture :LOL


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

Yall remember funshine? Jess? She's back







and I thought Melaniee was here then too. I thought she was preggo. Chav do you have enough dipes with the others that you don't need any fluff?









Now, I *finally* get to use fluff and have been buying more since I actually need it. My dd is a weed! She's 6 mos today and she's not 18lbs. I need to measure her again. She *had* 11" thighs and a 15" rise w/ dipe on. We've been struggling to cover crack and have thigh room.









Friday is SOS day again. They girls are cleaning her out and of course when I had to try one after all the hype during the good old days. In OV and OC :LOL








Monica


----------



## threeforme2005 (Sep 12, 2004)

Well I'll be here in about a year or so looking for the "new generation" of hyenas :LOL I lurked here since 2003 but only really ran with the big dogs in the last couple of months. I'll be here in a couple years with potty trained kids reminiscing about stalking days. It's so much fun


----------



## stacey0402 (Aug 16, 2003)

Chava!







Congratulations!!!














:







I was in hyenachitchat the other day and there wasn't even diaperbutt







Oh DB, where art thou?


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Midnightowl*
Reviving this old thread because I miss y'all! I was wondering if hyena chat still existed and came here to search. Found this thread instead. Anyone remember me? It's been a long time since I've been here... I still have a bin of diapers and covers from my hyena days I need to sell but I'm having a hard time parting with them. How sad is that?

Dreaming Mama, from your sig line, it looks like you've moved from collecting diapers to collecting puppies. ;-)

Hugs,

I have a passion for Chihuahua's and cannot resist them. I have a local friend who is a breeder and she is showing me the ropes. That is it though or at least I think so. :LOL


----------



## mamamoo (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey mamas! I doubt anyone remembers me. I haven't even been around MDC in a month or so...we just moved and life is so crazy with four. LOL Congrats Chava!! WOW! I wish my hubby were open to more kiddos...but he says four is enough. :LOL I LOVE babies!! (ok and kids. lol)

So how *is* everyone???!!!


----------



## Mommy&Will (May 22, 2003)

Oh wow! I recognize so many names in this thread! Anyone remember me? I now should be called Mommy&Will & Jack. lol.

I was so obsessed there for awhile. I remember Sandra Dee and always wondered what happened with her.

And Mamamoo, I remember you!

I never did get into hyena chat. Must've missed that thread. lol.

I remember being up with Will in the middle of the night one time at just the right time for a FMBG stocking. Oh, the rush.

And I bought my oatmeal cashmere kiwi pie after go back and forth to the Kiwi Pie web site for DAYS before finally deciding to buy it. lol! I still consider it one of my best purchases.









I still come and play on this board, but not like I use to. And a lot less obsessing going on here, too.


----------



## Midnightowl (Apr 14, 2003)

Chava! Congratulations!!!!!

Letia! Congratulations to you too!!!!

So much wonderful news that I'm glad I stopped by to hear it. I don't remember how to put all the little animated smilies in my post, or I'd add a few. ;-)

Mamamoo, of course I remember you! Jade is just now fitting in the two little Hanna jumpers I got from you over a year ago. I think of you every time she wears them.

And I'd love a Hyena chat reunion!!!


----------



## twirlgirl (Nov 8, 2002)

odd chat is mentioned. I've popped in a few times in the past few weeks to find an empty room


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

The good old days!









I miss chat too.

I had a bunch of Fuz Diaper Gardens and then sold them all. :LOL I decided to simplify.







I found out I LOVE prefolds!







boy:

Mamamoo and Monica!









Monica, I remember learning to knit with you and Chrissy and our first stab at the LTK Longies!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aurora*
Monica, I remember learning to knit with you and Chrissy and our first stab at the LTK Longies!


----------



## sweetfeet (Jan 16, 2003)

Wow so many memories. I remember you mamamoo!
Chava-Congrats! I'm so happy for you.

My Sophie is using the potty. She'll be 3 next week and we are STILL trying to have another baby. I'm on clomid now so hopefully I'll be back here buying diapers soon. I still check in to see what the latest and greatest wahm diapers are.


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *chrissy*


----------



## ChiknGirl (Apr 22, 2003)

Wow! I just asked Terri the other day what happened to chat. I miss the old hyena days. And chat. If there is a chat reunion would someone please PM me?

Hi Shelly, Chava, Lisa, Kathleen! (And anyone else I forgot. The list was long.)


----------



## jlazx2 (Feb 5, 2003)

I had to reply,







, I remember most of the names. FMBG, SOS were what I stalked, I did have a variely of diapers. When FM & Kiwi Pie started I wasnt interested LOL. I still have most of my diapers, but DD is PT almost all the way now.
Midnightowl & ChiknGirl- I remember you both & think I may have sold you somethings? I know I sold Chik some FMBG.
Ironically I now have cable & can post & stalk but no baby to diaper.

Not sure if we will have another.


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

: The term Old Hyena just conjures up an unpleasant imagine in my mind. I remember when someone's husband (right?) came up with the term Hyena.

I remember people stalking Sugar Peas when carrie sewed all of her dipes herself.

I was wondering if anyone still went to hyena chat. That was fun.

I remember when Fuzbaby actually put out Fuz Gardens (I still have that one reservation someone generously sold me...just waiting...)

I remember when Righteous Baby made the best cuddlebuns and took custom orders for her beautiful freehand embroidery (Anyone remember the portrait one she did of someone's little boy?)

I remember when Pam posted a photo of tiny Eli in one of her first knit soakers.

Okay, I guess I'm an old hyena...just haven't been around in a while. New tiny tush coming though!


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *girlfactory*
::sigh:: I still stock at 2 am LOL

:LOL Or else Melanie wouldn't ever have any FMBG! I'll bet signing off my PC for the night and see Terri stocked.


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rebecca*
I actually had to bribe a couple hyenas on here 2 years ago to stalk SOS and get me a dipe, and I'd pay them full price with shipping AND send them a diaper or two of mine! :LOL

That was me!! I still love your pocket diapers the best. The only pockets we kept for the next baby.









Yes, where IS Heather?

I think I joined after that great Cloth Diapering article written by...shoot..mommy memory here...she used to be a Mod...owns(ed?) her own diapering e-store...sleepingbean - right?


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

...I will still buy someone small or medium ICE STAR! I remember seeing them sitting there...thinking "Who would pay THAT for a diaper? I'm not buying one of those."







:


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

Heather's modding the RDA boards.

LaLa used to mod here.

gotta catch active 6 mo


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

*sniff* I miss the old days too. Bret is potty learned... it was so easy! And sad







WAH!!!! I am about ready to retire the diaper pail and put it out in the garage and replace it w/ a small pail for wipes only. Now I need to go through my stash and start selling some stuff









Why am I sad about this? It seems so silly...


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

oh the momeories..... I never really had the money to be a hyena, but I've been around since before the word hyena was used. I remember punkinbutt & Heather & sugarpeas avacado covers.... Fuz baby's Ice Star....'SUE', the SOS, FMBG, and SP craze. And the Cuddlebuns were even big then.
I watched with awe at all you other 'old hyenas' andhow on earth/hy someone would pay 160.00 for a diaper! :LOL
Dreamingmama sold me a lil chip off her neverending stash (mostly MollyTogs & Sullybuns) for a whole 55 bucks!







Since she needed mony for a custom order bill.
RB was huge, and Honeyboys, yes them too... I lurked for about a year before I was able to CD full time (thanks to kathleen)

And I have often wondered about WendyLouWho & Sandra Dee & I recognise so many of you!!







muggins&doody & Momamonica, pb&j particulrly...... there are others of you I have thought of... Im so glad your all here though.... TOO COOL!


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

What a great thread~









I have not been hanging out here since Grace was born & I was feeling nostalgic....sigh.

I was wondering if any of us "old timers" was still around! LOL. I am still buying dipes~just the basics though! Life is to nutty with 4 kids!


----------



## girlfactory (Nov 11, 2002)

Oh here I am too!!! I did my share of stalking other wahms' stores


----------



## girlfactory (Nov 11, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChiknGirl*
Wow! I just asked Terri the other day what happened to chat. I miss the old hyena days. And chat. If there is a chat reunion would someone please PM me?

Hi Shelly, Chava, Lisa, Kathleen! (And anyone else I forgot. The list was long.)

Hi Em!!!


----------



## Melaniee (Apr 15, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessed2bamommie*
LaLa used to mod here.

Thank you, yes, it was LaLa!


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Yep, LaLa & Heather..... er Heather MOD'd (is that a word?) Later right? I dunno....

But I also remember Trishshack with a diaper over her head!














:


----------



## nicandboys (Mar 21, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phishmama*









I'm still here! I mostly only use my own dipes and covers nowadays so no fluff to stalk and comment on here on this board. I knew I was out of the loop when I knew no wahms and couldn't even figure out what OV and OC were, duh. Ohhhh, I remember buying my first LTK-T held my hand thru the whole process. I remember when fb's were the shizzle. I came onto the scene when the honeyboys were taking off and I couldn't believe someone would pay so much for fleece. I missed out on the mollytog stuff but remember those mourning them. I got sucked into all the diaper garden hoohah. FMBG was like the only aio's I'd own....goodness. I never did care for the sos dipes.







: I remember when you could get multiple bbb's on ebay for like $20-$25 a pop. I remember waaaay back when HH's were the sandwich style on ebay for like $10. Those were my first wahm fluff. *sigh*







:

THanks for starting this thread!! It is sooooooo good to "see" so many of you. I recognize a LOT of screen names here.
















Julie I have wondered about you! I don't know if you remember, but it seemed like we were always chatting about newborn diapers last spring. We were due around the same time. And you had a Zachary, my oldest is named Zachary.







Good to see you!


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

ohh!! oh!!! & Knittin'intheshade was another I wondered about (arent you in CA also?)


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

It's good to see the familiar names on this thread!

I've just traded in one addiction (diapers) for another (fabric)







The turning point for me was when I sold all my diapers gardens and purchased a new $900 sewing machine. Holy moly...I loved those diaper gardens.


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Hi Wendy









Congrats on your sewing machine!


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessed2bamommie*
Chav do you have enough dipes with the others that you don't need any fluff?









Nope - I sold off all my meds and smalls. So I'll be stalking for a NB stash.


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *WendyLouWho*









It's good to see the familiar names on this thread!

I've just traded in one addiction (diapers) for another (fabric)







The turning point for me was when I sold all my diapers gardens and purchased a new $900 sewing machine.

What kind did you get? I got a Babylok Quilter's Choice last summer and LOVE it. If I had my digital camera, I'd post a picture of the adorable kimono that I made for my dd.








: Am I going to get this thread booted to TAO for being OT? Errr - DIAPERS! Yes, I'm going to sew some diapers with that new machine....


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Hahahaa!! :LOL

*
HI WENDYLOUWHO!!!!!*

*STACY!!!*







I was sad when Sherri said you sold stacinator...... I though I 'knew' soeone famous! LOL








Are you going to the Fresno Baby Fest?? Im needing to feel the FLUFF there with those who'll understand the need!!! :LOL


----------



## natesmommy126 (Apr 1, 2003)

I remember! I'm not a hyena any more though. I just can't afford to do it now. But, I enjoyed it while I could.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi katina!!


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

: oops


----------



## canadiyank (Mar 16, 2002)

Ok, this is hilarious, I was just thinking about all this with the resurgent craze over SOS...I mean, people are complaining they can't get them and I'm like, what the heck? You've NEVER been able to get SOS's, save for a tiny while. But then, I haven't really been looking, LOL. I do feel so old-school, I've bought many of the new hyena dipes and I still love my old school stuff. Terri, I was just thinking of you the other day b/c I pulled out my custom FMBG that is all-organic and man, that was years ago I got that and I was #3 on your list and freaking out that I even got on the list. And I carefully stashed my two fuzeasies that took 4 months to come and now they're instock. Man! I didn't read the whole thread, but thanks for the trip down memory lane...


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Hey all, I just found this thread!

Julie, you still have a fuz reservation!? Can I have it?







(teasing!) Actually, I'm still hoping she'll do a slugs and bugs garden. Hope springs eternal.









Niels isn't wearing cloth these days, other than training pants. He either wears training pants or disposables.







: He refuses to wear wool (says it's itchy







) and asks for disposables instead most of the time. Wah.

I need another baby.









Chava, congrats on the pregnancy!


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

Abi


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Hey, Letia! I didn't recognize you at first, from the new username!

Cute kiddo.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi Abi! I remember you too!


----------



## Mom4tot (Apr 18, 2003)

Hi, my dear Ms. D!!


----------



## my2girlz (Oct 7, 2002)

I'm still here. Added another munchkin since then though. I came here 10/02 when Saige was 7 months old. She's 3 now! I remember Sue :LOL and Heather Sanders. Hyena wasn't in diapering lingo yet. I stalked Sugarpeas, SOS, FMBG, Chumbas, and fuzbaby. I bought the turnip set and it was my 1st wool. I was a tester for PWP and FCB. I also remember when Amy still did www.storkcrossing.com. I purchased a bunch of customs for the new bikini cut cuddlebuns. Alex still wears a few from Saige's old stash.


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

So many old names! It's very comforting.









One reason I don't come here that much anymore is because I feel like I don't know anyone anymore.


----------



## DreamingMama (Apr 18, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *my2girlz*
I'm still here. Added another munchkin since then though. I came here 10/02 when Saige was 7 months old. She's 3 now! I remember Sue :LOL and Heather Sanders. Hyena wasn't in diapering lingo yet. I stalked Sugarpeas, SOS, FMBG, Chumbas, and fuzbaby. I bought the turnip set and it was my 1st wool. I was a tester for PWP and FCB. I also remember when Amy still did www.storkcrossing.com. I purchased a bunch of customs for the new bikini cut cuddlebuns. Alex still wears a few from Saige's old stash.

Oh it was so cool then eh? With all the cuddlewahms and such. I just loved it when Heather was a mod! IT was so fun.


----------



## pb_and_j (Feb 13, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abigailvr*
Julie, you still have a fuz reservation!? Can I have it?







(teasing!) Actually, I'm still hoping she'll do a slugs and bugs garden. Hope springs eternal.









I do! LOL! If she does a bugs and slugs one I am all over that... dunno who will wear it though, Bret is pt too!







:


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pb_and_j*
I do! LOL! If she does a bugs and slugs one I am all over that... dunno who will wear it though, Bret is pt too!







:

Well, if you end up with fuz that you can't use, I will help you out, buddy old pal!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi Ladies......I feel old here too :LOL
Can you all believe Josh is 2????


----------



## Knittin' in the Shade (Feb 14, 2003)

memories, in the corner of my mind,
misty watercolored memories.....
of the way we were.

*sigh* Ya'll are making me nostalgic!!

Quote:

ohh!! oh!!! & Knittin'intheshade was another I wondered about (arent you in CA also?)








I'm here, just mostly in the yarn forum now, LOL! I'm in PA, though, not CA.

I can't believe how fast time flied. My little preemie guy is 17 months old now!! And walking. And TALKING!! Egads, I want my teeny babe back. And Josh is 2, really, shelly? That can't be!!! We need a time machine.

Chrissy, Monica and Rae, we should ressurect that 20 page thread on the longies, LOL!!


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abigailvr*
Hey, Letia! I didn't recognize you at first, from the new username!

Cute kiddo.










I think Shel didn't recognize me either. Its LETIA!!!







:LOL No longer a wannabmommie and soooooooooooo glad her dd is sleeping. She's crawling over over the place!







Thanks, we are soooooooooo thankful for her!








: Joshy is 2!!!!!

Those were the days with Heather. I found her modding the RDA boards. They are dead over there.

I can't believe I am the mama of a 6 mo. I am really looking forward to finally celebrating Mother's Day.


----------



## ChiknGirl (Apr 22, 2003)

Hi Abi!


----------



## jlazx2 (Feb 5, 2003)

I remember when Kathleen joined just after I did & I was







& I remembered her from other boards & auctions.

I remember when chikngirl joined too.

I mostly lurked- but felt I new a lot about some of the earlier WAHM diapers. I'm kind of lost now LOL.

DD is doing good on the potty- not completely trained though so I still lurk.

Never CD a newborn though- started both at 8 months. Not doing well in the TTC dept though.


----------



## jlazx2 (Feb 5, 2003)

Chikngrl- I think I sold you 2 fmbg M hemp diapers- bugs & butterflies maybe? They were new & didnt fit DD







. I think you left me feedback too









I'm still holding on to my other FMBG for now.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

My Riley was 6 mos old back then...... That was the tiniest babe I had CDd. But Now there is Gabe... and hes 8 weeks old now (see 2 week old pic in my siggy) And my sweet dd, Riley is 2 1/2 & PT (cept wear a FB at night)








Oh how the time flies. LOL

I remember getting scolded for being OT here in diapering....








And being SCARED TO DEATH when my post got moved out to the propper forum. It was a big scarey world out there venturing out with noone to hold my hand.... Iv since survived, obviously......







:


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

Abi~I can't believe your little guy is so big!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knittin' in the Shade*
Chrissy, Monica and Rae, we should ressurect that 20 page thread on the longies, LOL!!

:LOL Let's do it! :LOL

I remember you were on bedrest with Greg and I had my Tobias before I could finish his longies.







:


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aurora*
Abi~I can't believe your little guy is so big!

Neither can I!!


----------



## ilex (Apr 30, 2002)

Hi all! I'm here too!!







It's funny I was thinking about this yesterday as I was holding my 4 sos in my hands, :LOL Three years ago I thought I would never EVER get even ONE of these, I would stalk the site as a joke just to see how fast I could score one...I never did.







And you know what else kills me, when elbee first came out I had one of the first order numbers, but something happened and she fell behind on the orders. At that time I was moving and didn't give her my new email, and I just let it go...oops...I always think...hmmm maybe she has my order unfulfilled somewhere... :LOL
I also bought about two dozen custom fitteds and aio's from mudpie babies a couple of years ago for about $9-10 each...now, wow I can never even find those instock!

This thread is like comfort food...


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)




----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

Gez I never saw this thread back when shelly first posted it. Man, was I ever a hyena back in the day... I cannot remember the last time I bought a diaper LOL!

Where's that crazy pic of my old stash?

http://share.shutterfly.com/osi.jsp?i=EeAMXLho1bNmjGmA

See! I was a hyena once!


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Knittin' in the Shade*
Chrissy, Monica and Rae, we should ressurect that 20 page thread on the longies, LOL!!

:LOL That was so much fun, Theresa!

This thread moves almost as fast as the old board.







Abigail, Letia, SewHappyNow (Leah?), Julie, bellasmom, WendyLouWho, Kindmomma, Kathleen- hope I didn't forget anyone.

Wendy, remember when you sold off your Fuz and I got your Turnip from Thundersweet and then sold it back to you- the infamous homing turnip...

Aurora- I remember when you had Tobias before you could finish your longies. I will never forget your birth story- it was so awesome.

I can't believe how time flies.


----------



## WendyLouWho (Apr 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaMonica*
Wendy, remember when you sold off your Fuz and I got your Turnip from Thundersweet and then sold it back to you- the infamous homing turnip...

Oh, that was so stinking funny, Monica! I almost kept that turnip for Finn's hope chest









So...who has the homing Turnip now?!?! Anyone have a fuzbaby medium snap closure fuzbomb with what looks like a single highlighter mark on the back near the wings? Looks like it could be a newborn poo stain, but, no. It's a dye mark. :LOL


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

:LOL Someone around here must have it!


----------



## *~*SewHappyNow*~* (Sep 25, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaMonica*
:LOL That was so much fun, Theresa!

This thread moves almost as fast as the old board.







Abigail, Letia, SewHappyNow (Leah?), Julie, bellasmom, WendyLouWho, Kindmomma, Kathleen- hope I didn't forget anyone.


Oh yea.. I changed my screen name, Used to be Lea


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

So, Melaniee's back!







Jess too, *both* Jess' funshine and Luv! Abi are you working on coming back?







: Who else is gonna come back and keep me company now that I *actually* have a butt to diaper? I think I've got her m/l stash finally so I'm starting to slow down. :LOL Mostly med, it took me forever, will I need to go ahead and get larges before she needs them?







Trying to get Little Fishies, Bottombumpers, now that Stacy has purchased the company, SOS has made a resurgence and Friday's are now a feeding frenzy; but, I can say that I did my hyenas proud and that was the first OS dipe I got. I'm not sure if we used that abbrev back then, for the old hyenas who don't come around that's = one size. Miss Kathleen has got quite the hyena dipe too with the reopening of Valor Kids, she's even got her own abbrev= VK.


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi monica


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

Hi Letia! Yeah having a new bum to diaper is great huh??

I remember scoring an older,slightly beat up SOS for 5.00PPD & then when people were all phsyco over them, I sold it for 12.00 just so someone could check it out for fit /size ect. :LOL
Wich was fine w/ me as it didnt fit Riley right anyhow


----------



## lestouffer (Jul 2, 2002)

FMBG and Fuz...and Righteous Baby....all instock? I guess I have been hiding my head under blankets or something...who knew...it would take you Shelly to make me all teary eyed and nostalgic......


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaMonica*

Aurora- I remember when you had Tobias before you could finish your longies. I will never forget your birth story- it was so awesome.

I can't believe how time flies.











My baby is 19 months old now!







:

Your little guy must be not so little anymore.







:


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

I'm working on coming back. Throw some baby dust my way.









I have to admit that I hope I don't get quite as sucked in as I did with Niels, after all, I still have all of his dipes to put on a new baby!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey mamas... I remember all of you! But I am still here :LOL

Abi - throwing baby dust your way... I cant believe how big your ds is!

I remember when Sugarpeas and SOS were the only hyena diapers..... I also remember when Letia bought that strawberry fuz







I remember when Heather was a mod (and actually miss it :LOL)


----------



## Aurora (May 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abigailvr*
I'm working on coming back. Throw some baby dust my way.









I have to admit that I hope I don't get quite as sucked in as I did with Niels, after all, I still have all of his dipes to put on a new baby!


















Tiffany- I remember all of that too!


----------



## MamaMonica (Sep 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aurora*
:Your little guy must be not so little anymore.







:

He is three and is potty trained







: Fortunately still snuggly and cute- I used his longies as snow pants this winter over sweats.








Tiffany and lestouffer Tiffany, I remember that too. What FMBG in stock? No more middle of the night stockings? :LOL I'm out of the loop.








abigail


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Abi - here's some







you know I have enough to spare







. Wishing you a







soon







: and a







: on the horizon.

Hi Tiff!


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

Here's praying ttc will be pleasant.














true....dipes from dc#1...







Well, then if you have a girl...:LOL








Chava! She's back too!

There's Tiff!







Our hyena pusherwoman. :LOL We're using the strawberry just about daily!







I will







when I have to put that one away.


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

hey Chava!!! I didnt know you were pregnant !! congratulations









LOL Letia







maybe I should make "pusher" my senior name :LOL One of these days I will come up with something


----------



## Ms.Doula (Apr 3, 2003)

How about 'Fluff Pusher' :LOL I LOVE IT!!


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

:LOL


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

hahah


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Thanks for all the baby dust!

Chava, did I already say congrats on the







: ? If not: congrats! Now you'll have to change your user name... again!









Tiff, I can't believe how big he is either. It baffles me daily.

Letia, most of my dipes are pretty gender neutral. If I have a girl I will just be excited to be able to buy cute Hanna dresses for her.














:


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

Chava you are pregnant!? Congrats


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *USAmma*
Heather I know you are still around, come and say hello!

*I AM HERE!*

I'm bawling like a baby that I'm missed. Somewhere! What in the world? How WONDERFUL! Thanks to the mama who turned me on to this thread!

I'm still in the diapering world - just a different angle through RDA. Plus, the moms of Fluff Factory have kept Kim and I busy at AFO getting together the contracts, emails, etc... for new construction to the handicapped room.

I went from starting and selling Punkin-Butt to starting and selling The Diaper Hyena to strictly volunteer work with RDA with the hopes to keep cloth diapering strong for GENERATIONS TO COME!

And honestly, Kenny threw me for a loop ... those of you who have more babies than hands know that the 3rd child introduces assembly line baths, meals, etc... and so, so much less time.

**I remember the first time I was 'reprimanded' by my dearly beloved LaLa who informed me that I was spamming the thread. Ooops!







: **

And I see that I am still a 'queen' poster ... c'mon, catch up you guys!


----------



## HeatherSanders (Jul 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
You know whats sad?
Fuzgardens aren't even talked about anymore. I have a blue ski that I need to sell but I am afraid no one will even appreciate its beauty and the heartache and triumph after I got it. :LOL

Wanna faint in your tracks? I GAVE AWAY the Ice Star cover from the Fuzgarden when Kenny outgrew it. I knew it could never fetch a price I'd be satisfied with, so I up and gave it to a new cloth diapering mom who had no idea how much the thing cost (didn't tell her either for fear she'd shadow box it instead of using it).

I also remember trying to find a way to post about personal stuff that should be in TAO, by starting the thread discussing diapers. Oh wait, I didn't do that. No, not sweet ol' me!














:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessed2bamommie*
Heather's modding the RDA boards.

Nah, it just says that b/c Tracy is on siesta.
Modding is EXHAUSTING ... I likely won't pull that role again.


----------



## SimplyMama (Nov 18, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HeatherSanders*
Wanna faint in your tracks? I GAVE AWAY the Ice Star cover from the Fuzgarden when Kenny outgrew it. I knew it could never fetch a price I'd be satisfied with, so I up and gave it to a new cloth diapering mom who had no idea how much the thing cost (didn't tell her either for fear she'd shadow box it instead of using it).


*thud* You gave away the _Ice Star_ ????

When I started CD'ing, we were all on Moms Online, or whatever. That had a spinoff yahoo group (CD reviews?), and then MDC came along. Back in the day it was all about the ME OS dipes, and Poochies, Elkabellas, Cuddlebuns, Kissaluvs. There was a whole kerfluffle over Sweet Pickles, and we auctioned our fluff on some internet site I can't even remember the name of. Good times, kids, good times! :LOL

By the time I was pinning like a pro on my 3rd babe, the diaper garden came along. I *still* am aching for a Squash Baby set.







: I did get a Fuz Easy in Marigold with Avocado trim, though. I have to say, my toddler still fits in the Easy covers I got him in Jan. '03...and they still look new!

I think I got burned out on stalking diapers, and the prices are pretty rich for my blood these days. I've mellowed in my diapering, and am so happy with prefolds and flats. And I am also grateful that my mother likes to knit for me, so I'm set for covers.







It's nice to see some familier names on here.


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

THERE! you are! I didn't realize you sold DH! Glad you found us!









(since my some of my fellow hyenas don't recognize me anymore...its Letia, the mama formerly known as wannabmommie :LOL)


----------



## stacey31 (Jul 4, 2002)

I popped over here & was glad to see this thread atill up & running. I was lurking here tonight feeling like a total stranger! All these new mamas CDing....how wonderful!!
I just wanted to say hello to all my old pals! Hope you are well


----------



## abigailvr (May 17, 2002)

Gave away the Ice Star! I am going to lay awake at night thinking about that one.


----------



## JodiM (Mar 22, 2003)

Hi Shelly..... I traded in my hyena days for less stress... but I remember.

I also remember all of us crashing many a site when we all raced to get the 'latest'.

It's good to see you Heather, but I'm in shock- you GAVE AWAY a Ice Star???
That was the one I coveted forever, and dh threatened to divorce me over. LOL


----------

